# Inland Empire Road Trip



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm posting to see if anyone else is interested in going to Halloween Club in Santa Fe Springs CA. Kouma and I will will be going this weekend and possibly again in a couple more weeks. We will be stopping at Fry's electronics for LEDs and other techy stuff too. If you are interested in tagging along just let me know. We have room for 2 to 3 people (we have a Ford Expedition.) We would be meeting up in Riverside and leaving from there.

http://www.rontye.com/Events/Halloween_club/Halloween_club.htm

Kouma and I have been to Halloween Club once (a couple years ago.) The prices are comparable to Spirit and Party City on items. I found some really good deals when we went too. There's a huge spread of items. Some I haven't seen at other places and things you can find anywhere. At least that's how I remember it.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I just wanted to update this thread.

The hours are 10a-8p mon- sat 6pm on sun.

Most likely we will be heading out after lunch and getting back whenever we get back. Nothing is set in stone though. It's very possible (depending on others) we leave out earlier and grab lunch while we are out.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Update:
We opted not to go this weekend, so we will be going on the 26th.

This also gives more time for people to gain interest, and save up some prop money


----------

